# SR-9 Recall



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

It's been posted on the Ruger Forum, but thought I should post it here.

http://www.ruger.com/SR9Recall/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. This the frist I have heard of this. :smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruger will provide a shipping label and a box to return your SR9. They are going to return it to you 
with a *"Free"* magazine for the inconvience. Not bad service from a company that does not offer 
a written warranty on their products....


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Could turn out to be a blessing. I had a new auto of very reputable make go bad on me. The company picked it up,fixed the problem, & the trigger is so much better than it was, it shoots way better for me. Didn't get a free mag though.:smt022


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Recall*

Does HandgunForum have a way to make this kind of information into a front page ?"sticky"? 
Importance : Safety.

Ruger is being responsible to jump; get it done.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Does HandgunForum have a way to make this kind of information into a front page ?"sticky"?
> Importance : Safety.
> 
> Ruger is being responsible to jump; get it done.


Good idea. Done.


----------



## sirsnaps (Apr 24, 2008)

I filled out the online information the day after Ruger posted this recall on their site. If I remember correctly, I was supposed to receive the packaging and labeling to return my SR9 by mid-May. It's just a bit past that, so I won't be stressing TOO much, at least for the next couple of weeks.

Hopefully they can repair it and return it rather quickly.

This is an amazing firearm and I cannot wait to get my CWP so I can carry it (legally) in town.


:smt066


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone recieved their shipping box yet?


----------



## steven_b46 (Jun 26, 2008)

Are new SR-9s out of the box fixed? Anyway of telling? I was considering the SR-9, but don't want the hassle of sending it in for recall.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll close my eyes. Glock fan here. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This gun had a lot of good sales momentum, but that seems to be gone now. Luckily, Ruger has their KelTec .380 copy to "save" them.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

steven_b46 said:


> Are new SR-9s out of the box fixed? Anyway of telling? I was considering the SR-9, but don't want the hassle of sending it in for recall.





> We will retrofit all Ruger SR9 pistols starting with serial number prefix "330" (330-xxxxx) with these new parts at no charge to our customers.


Check the serial number if you have a chance before you buy, other then that it sounds like a toss up to me, if you're considering buying one then you should be prepared to send it in.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Further info here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14633.


----------



## SR9er (Feb 2, 2008)

*SR9 Recall*

Just got off the phone with Ruger this morning. I moved and changed my mailing address and they had informed me that I probably wouldnt be expecting my box until late Fall or Winter!!!. They said that they just started retrofitting the parts and that their 'assemby line' is not up to par and that I can expect the long wait unless (I repeat unless) they do something to correct their assembly line issues. At least she was upfront about the issues they are having. The nice thing is, if you look at the most recent updated on the site, it look as though they are going to fix a wider range of parts than what was originally stated. Well a long wait I must endure...and I registered quite a while ago...


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I registered the day after the recall was announced and I just got my box yesterday. Shipping both ways and fixing the gun, they estimate a two week turn around....


----------

